# Cpt 93268



## daniel (Jan 18, 2010)

93268  
Wearable patient activated electrocardiographic rhythm derived event recording with presymptom memory loop, 24-hour attended monitoring, per 30 day period of time; includes transmission, physician review and interpretation  


How is this being applied in your office or place of work. 

I'm auditing my cardiology EMR billing and I'm seeing 

CPT 93270
CPT 93272

Is this comon practice, or is your practice billing just the global code.


I'm wondering if you own or are leasing the equipment, wouldn't you just use CPT 93268 at all times during a 30days period.

Help
Daniel, CPC


----------

